# Mica Covered Bath Bombs



## bardbomber (Jul 13, 2017)

I've seen recipes for bath bombs that are spritzed with alcohol then dipped in powder mica to give them a beautiful metallic look, but every time I've made them I've ended up dying myself with streaks of green. I purchased polysorbate 80 to help prevent that, but since the mica goes on the outside of the fizzy, I end up with it sticking to me anyways before the polysorbate can really do anything. It does help the tub from getting rings of color on it though which shows me that it's working once it starts mixing around. Any tips? For reference, this is the recipe I've more or less been following, with green mica instead of gold: https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/midas-touch-bath-bombs/


----------



## Kittish (Jul 13, 2017)

> These fizzies are not exactly for the faint of heart; they fill the tub and water with plenty of sparkle (and by ‘plenty‘, I mean, that your skin will be shimmering and glowing with gold sparkle). While the mica does not stain the tub, it will leave sparkle “residue” that will wash away after a few showers or a quick scrub.



You might be stuck with it as long as you're trying to use colored mica on the outsides. Reading this quoted bit, sounds like you get colored skin from the gold ones too, it's just not as noticeable because it's yellow.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 13, 2017)

Instead of spraying your  bomb, get a sort hair painting brush and mix your alcohol (90%), with your mica and paint your bomb.  

You can place it on a small cup, paint, and let dry, and then turn it around and paint the other side.

Still use your poly 80 when you make it, so you do not have a mess in your tub!

Hope that helps.


----------

